# 2015 826OE auger gearbox leak



## ToroM (Oct 2, 2020)

Found a puddle under my snowblower and the gearbox is empty.

Does pulling apart the auger gearbox require any special tools? Pullers? Vices?

The auger, etc is very rusted. Assuming I can get it apart with penetrating oil.

I already tried the #00 grease people suggest. I tried to inject the grease into the hole. That's impossible because the air has no way out. I have no idea how much grease is in the gearbox.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You say the gearbox is empty, but you can not get it apart to check?

You say you have no idea how much grease is in the gearbox?

I think you should dismantle it, take apart the aluminum clamshell housing, check everything out, put in the appropriate grease, new seals and gaskets ... then you know you'll be all set.

Running without any lube in a gearcase, especially with a brass worm gear, is certainly a recipe for failure.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, time to disassemble the gear case. Fortunately the parts are not that expensive. If the auger shaft is ok then the rest of the parts are inexpensive.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Fill it with 00 grease, and see if it still leaks. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Fill it with 00 grease, and see if it still leaks. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00


He said he tried the 00.


----------



## ToroM (Oct 2, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Yes, time to disassemble the gear case. Fortunately the parts are not that expensive. If the auger shaft is ok then the rest of the parts are inexpensive.


Does the Auger shaft come out of the auger gearbox without a puller tool or press? I see bearings? 

Power Max 826OE Service Manual


https://www.toro.com/getpub/30746


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Start on page 43 of the workshop manual. The instructions are there. You should need simple hand tools.


----------



## ToroM (Oct 2, 2020)

The auger is rusted to the shaft. No way that's coming off.

I'm just going to run it like this until next year. If it blows up too bad.

I've learned an important lesson. When you own a snowblower you must do yearly maintenance. Take the auger out, remove it from it's shaft, remove all rust, grease everything.

Oh, and the 00 grease is intended to be used by removing the gearbox and filling it when it's separated. Not by trying to force it in the same hole as original oil.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ugh, wish it would come off. 
What about trying an anti leak additive that is used in autos?
Might seal it good enough.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

note that I have installed grease into a gearbox using a plastic syringe (about 1" dia syringe). I slop the grease into the syringe, then the plunger works surprisingly well at forcing it into the gearbox. 
tx


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

paulm12 said:


> note that I have installed grease into a gearbox using a plastic syringe (about 1" dia syringe). I slop the grease into the syringe, then the plunger works surprisingly well at forcing it into the gearbox.
> tx


Here's one at Blaines:
plastic syringe

I haven't been to Blaines lately, I should go and spend some money today.


----------

